# Where Are The Squirrels



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Spent All Weekend Hunting Lake Hope And Nelsonville Area Didn't See One Squirrel In The Woods. All Sort Of Nuts Do You Think There Is So Much Food For Them They Are Hard To Find Or Is Something Else Going On?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im from mcarthur about 10 min from lake hope and havent been hunting for them cause of a broken arm and its to warm to hunt them.. but i have been in the woods and have seen some in the trees barking


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Their All In My Back Yard..come Em Get Em/


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Been really warm, maybe they are good an active yet.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have been out the last two saturdays and only got one fox/red. I only saw one other fox. This spot usually has tons of greys in it. It is a hilltop with lots of oaks and hickory. There are lots of acorns and hickory nuts, just no squirrels. I was kinda wondering what is going on too. There are so many acorns dropping I can't tell if it's a squirrel cutting hickory or just acorns. They say when there are this many acorns it will be a harsh winter. Have you guys heard that before?


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

we were out sat eve and sunday morning lot of acorns found a few hickorys there were lots of cuttings on the groundbut no game to be found now I took in cosideration I had a new hunter with me that needs to work on his stocking tech. or smaller boots lol but anyways we had a good time I think we are going to hold off till some leaves fall makes a little easier Big_fish


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

The squirrels behind my place are cutting hickory nuts like crazy. The really haven't been out in the open after like 8 am though.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The tree rats around me are now on the acorns as they have wiped out the hickory. They are out shortly after daybreak for maybe an hour or two then back out again very late afternoon until dusk. No activity during the warm part of the day.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

It Is Early But I Took My Boy On His 1st Hunting Trip And Was Hoping He Would Get To See One. He Did Really Well In The Woods Its Amazing How Long A Candy Bar And Gatorade Can Keep A 5 Year Old Quite.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

They are around look at small game forum.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Hickory nuts gotta find the tree they like sounds weird but early in the year they all will be in one tree


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I hope the op has found a few squirrels by now. This post is from 2005.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Ha


----------

